# One sweet install



## Gunner (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Gunner (Nov 27, 2007)

another


----------



## Gunner (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 27, 2007)

First one is the Princess model and the second one is the King, right?


----------



## Gunner (Nov 27, 2007)

I really like the optional blower on the first one and the heat shield and trivot and steamer on the third :lol:


----------



## titan (Nov 28, 2007)

Those are Borat stoves.If yer gonna burn your wood in a barrel,shouldn't you have 2 or 3 hobos standing around it?


----------



## WILDSOURDOUGH (Nov 28, 2007)

Naw- no self-respecting hobo would be seen with those 'barn-burners' - that's why they have their fires outside.

Kinda reminds me of a guy at work who has (something not as nice !) in a homemade alcove attached to his trailer.


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 28, 2007)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> First one is the Princess model and the second one is the King, right?



  BANG ZOOM ALICE   To the moon ya rotter.
  I didnt see no cat in those pics.


----------



## MrGriz (Nov 28, 2007)

The fancy ash bucket in the first pic probably set him back twice as much as the stove.


----------



## derbygreg (Nov 28, 2007)

I want one of those in my living room.  I especially like the steamer one with the second grate on top.

My neighbors would all be Jealous. 

It is certainly a smoke dragon.  In my tight neighborhood, all the neighbors would talk about me instead of the two people who are 'disabled' and are on full disability driving their new car, truck and working in their yards until they see any of us.  Then they go inside because they can't work you know.


----------



## Metal (Nov 28, 2007)

Are those UL Listed heat shields I see on the last picture?


----------



## MrGriz (Nov 29, 2007)

Is it me, or does the shovel in the last pic look like its been overfired  hh:


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 29, 2007)

They all look a little safer than this pic from last year. I still worry about this one.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 29, 2007)

OK. One more for posterity:


----------



## Gunner (Nov 29, 2007)

Is that a top loader....must be a VC


----------



## Gunner (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 30, 2007)

On eBay for six more hours.


----------



## Gunner (Dec 1, 2007)

:gulp:


----------



## Mike Wilson (Dec 1, 2007)

:ahhh:


----------



## webbie (Dec 1, 2007)

The OSB (particle board) wall patch is a nice touch. The guy must have seen the UL mark on that board.


----------



## deadeye316 (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG i hope my install doesnt end up like that LOL


----------



## webbie (Dec 29, 2007)

RE:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/11490/#130895
(earlier in this thread)

Is that the Buddha hiding underneath the front?

I guess he took "ventilated" brick wall seriously!


----------



## deadeye316 (Dec 29, 2007)

I wonder if they would do my brick work


----------



## dlcampbe (Dec 30, 2007)

Gunner said:
			
		

>



I heated my 2000 square foot house with one of those for 17 years(same 55 gal drum). In 1991 it was replaced with a Whitfield Advantage II. which was replaced with a Harman XXV just this week.

They were all in the same spot, I'm through putting new holes in the wall now.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 30, 2007)

Tractor Supply was selling "new" 55 gal drums for $40.

Matt


----------



## dlcampbe (Dec 31, 2007)

My 'free' 55 gallon drum came with me when I moved from So Calif. to Oregon in 1976.


----------

